# box risers



## mathew_101

has anyone used a box riser so you can close your end-gate on your truck?


----------



## IBBruin

It's a good idea but $325? Dayum


----------



## mathew_101

would save from needing a trailer


----------



## IBBruin

Yes it would. I'm not sure about others but hauling my 4 wheeler around is only about 15% of my trailer use.


----------



## Polaris425

Doesnt look safe to me. When you back out you have to crawl out of that dish the front tires are in... all while your back tires are dropping off your gate on the ramps.... 

IMO it looks like a waste of money. Good idea, no doubt, but, practical, I dont really think so.


----------



## mathew_101

i guess i never though about when backing it off. that does seem like it would be a bit of a gong show. im thinking about getting a 2 place sled trailer. what do you guys think about using those for two atv's


----------



## Polaris425

^ shouldnt really be much difference. Do sleds weigh about the same? I would think so.


----------



## Big D

I thinks sleds are heavier. I know mine is.


----------



## mathew_101

ok well thats good to know i assume they are good trailers. anyone else use a sled trailer for two quads?


----------



## skid

newer sleds are lighter in weight then atvs unless its a four stroke sled.


----------



## BleednGreen68

I would rather have the one that makes the atvs sit ontop of the bed rails and you would have lots of room under the atvs too. Of course they are more expensive. I would just make my own. Be cheaper.


----------



## BruteForce407

I wouldn't use this in truck bed. Like the others said, you got to back out of it and onto the ramps. Now if you were trying to get another quad on a trailer, say like two on my 12 foot trailer. Seems safer.


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

I really do not see a problem with it. I made something similar so the Brute would fit in the Yota.


----------



## mathew_101

now the only problem i have with this










is that A: price
and B: needs a 3/4 ton 
1 bf = 650 lbs
1 other utility quad another lets say 600 lbs
and the atv deck has gotta weigh like 200 lbs
total of 1450 lbs . thats too much weight for a 1/2 ton


----------



## IBBruin

The prices on those are just plain stupid. Those are built for fools with more money than brains.


----------



## drtj

I'd just save a little more money & buy a trailer!


----------



## Brute650i

My problem wit is A: price and B: depth of the bowl. Imo you don't need it real deep just enough to keep bike from rolling back down. Then throw 2 straps up front and 2 in back and go about your business. My BF with 29.5 fits fine in my truck with gate closed so I would never need them.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Im gonna make somethin like that in the last pic. Wouldnt be hard. I agree price is crazy. I was thinkin of makin a deck over the cab on my 3/4 ton to hold a small atv just like the car haulers use. Thought it would be pretty cool.


----------



## Coolwizard

I think a set of cheap car ramps from auto zone would accomplish the same thing.


----------



## brutematt750

my brother in law has one of those riser ramps and it works great. Actually not that hard to load and unload, although his doesn't have nearly the dish on his for the front tires to sit in. one of the main things about those is you can't break your back window as easily... if you break a window or two you'd be at or more of the price of that riser ...plus you can generally close your tail gate.... you all should come to alberta ,about ever second or third truck has one of them decks on their truck (not sure what you call em , but hear we call them sled decks)


----------



## mathew_101

ya we got alot of those in sask too. all the surveyors and oil company's have them


----------



## Big D

The sled decks freak me out. That's pretty high up. Driving up is one thing. I almost dumped the first time I took the quad down. THAT made a good impression the first time I met my new quadding group. 

You gotta have a part of the anatomy that I'm definitely lacking


----------

